# Simple Skinner



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

Skinner in 1084HC and Grey Curly Maple.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful. I really like the gentle sweeping lines - very graceful and elegant. Another winner from CCK.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 26, 2014)

Very nicely done ! Handle and blade complement each other well !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 26, 2014)

Very classy piece of work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 26, 2014)

That is an awesome design. I like the alternate Choil. I may have to steal that from you  Nice color combo. What did you use to get that patina?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow very nice!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks. This one is a vinegar patina.


NYWoodturner said:


> That is an awesome design. I like the alternate Choil. I may have to steal that from you  Nice color combo. What did you use to get that patina?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 26, 2014)

Really nice Shannon. I too might steal your design. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 27, 2014)

That one really shows your artistic talent!


----------



## therichinc (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice one.....

@robert flynt I saw one of your Bowies out of the greatest knives 2014 book for sale yesterday...Nice Stuff....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

